# Check out my rednose



## Slabbsneeze (May 25, 2009)

Look at my albums, I need professional opinions about my dog


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

hes a good lookin dog huge head do you have a ped for him he looks like an ambully


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

GOOD looking dogs!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Good looking dog.....


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are some big dogs lol, I like the pics of them on the steps.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice looking dogs. Big old heads on them. What blood are they?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lmao u just like compliements not opinions....they are some nice dogs, look like theyre from the same litter


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What kind of opinions are you looking for? Good lookin dogs, looks like some American Bulldog in there.......


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs, definitely look ambully, but they have a really nice build to them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i have to agree with american... these aren't "pits" nor "Am bullies" They look like American Bulldogs. I'm not sure if ya'll know, but the Am Bully and the Am Bulldog are two different breeds that don't even look the same. There must be alot of confusion going on about the similarities in the name.

By the way... what is a professional when it comes to dogs?


----------



## Slabbsneeze (May 25, 2009)

They r, 7months apart


----------



## Slabbsneeze (May 25, 2009)

Tryin 2 find-out


----------

